# 1und1 Root Server

## CommanderHammilton

hat jemand von euch auf einem 1und1 RootServer Gentoo installiert ?

----------

## schachti

Eine einfache Forensuche liefert zum Beispiel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418581.html. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ein Ansatz...

----------

## Finswimmer

Du gehst aber auch gleich in die Vollen, wenn du dir jetzt schon nen Server zulegen willst?  :Wink: 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Eine einfache Forensuche liefert zum Beispiel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418581.html. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ein Ansatz...

 

 :Embarassed:  sorry next time it will be better  :Wink: 

----------

## tam

Falls Du noch keinen 1und1 Server hast, bei Hetzner geht's auf jeden Fall.

http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Gentoo_installieren

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *tam wrote:*   

> Falls Du noch keinen 1und1 Server hast, bei Hetzner geht's auf jeden Fall.
> 
> http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Gentoo_installieren

 

ne wir haben einen bereits bei 1und1

----------

## Tinitus

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Eine einfache Forensuche liefert zum Beispiel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418581.html. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ein Ansatz...

 

Hatte ich mal gemacht...kein Problem...bringt einen enormen Geschwindigkeitsschub gegenüber einer SUSE Installation.

Habe nun keinen Rootserver mehr, da andere Pakete nun genügen und so auch noch schneller sind als die alte Hardware, die ich damals hatte.

Wo liegt das Problem?

G. R.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Eine einfache Forensuche liefert zum Beispiel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418581.html. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ein Ansatz... 
> 
> Hatte ich mal gemacht...kein Problem...bringt einen enormen Geschwindigkeitsschub gegenüber einer SUSE Installation.
> 
> Habe nun keinen Rootserver mehr, da andere Pakete nun genügen und so auch noch schneller sind als die alte Hardware, die ich damals hatte.
> ...

 

hi, wenn ich gentoo soweit installiert habe, starte ich das gerät neu. Natürlich stelle ich im Webinterface auch auf normalen boot um. Nur mehr passiert leider nicht. Über die serielle konsole sehe ich leider nix brauchbares  :Sad: 

----------

## Daimos

was kannst Du denn überhaupt über die serielle Konsole sehen? Hast Du grub dafür eingerichtet? Auf meiner root-kiste bei Strato muss das so aussehen:

```

timeout 30

default 2

fallback 0

serial --unit=0 --speed=57600 --word=8 --parity=no --stop=1

terminal serial

title hardened-2.6.22-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /2.6.22-r3 root=/dev/hda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600

```

wobei die 57600 ungewöhnlich schnell ist. Ich würde fürs erste ne 33,6er Konsole eingeben.

----------

## Tinitus

 *CommanderHammilton wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    *schachti wrote:*   Eine einfache Forensuche liefert zum Beispiel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-418581.html. Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ein Ansatz... 
> 
> Hatte ich mal gemacht...kein Problem...bringt einen enormen Geschwindigkeitsschub gegenüber einer SUSE Installation.
> 
> Habe nun keinen Rootserver mehr, da andere Pakete nun genügen und so auch noch schneller sind als die alte Hardware, die ich damals hatte.
> ...

 

Hallo,

richtiger treiber für die Festplattecontroller, Netzwerkkarte? Treiber geladen? Netzwerkeinstellungen stimmen? Feste IP? Grub neu installiert? Hat unter SUSE andere Verzeichnisse (glaube mich noch dunkel zu erinnern? Richtige Grub .conf?

Also ich habe ein frisch aufgespieltes Image per Rescue System abgezogen...in eine VM gepackt bzw. in ein Filesystem gelegt.

Dann eine gentoo Installation durchgeführt. und nach und nach die .config Dateien von Suse ausgewertet und übertragen. Hat einen ganzen Abend gedauert. Gleichzeitig habe ich alle Schritte in einer VM nachgestellt, so daß ich ein lokales System mit recovery Funktion hatte um erst alle meine Schritte zu testen....bendenke so ein Rootserver hängt einer sehr fetten Leitung.

Und nicht vergessen maximales Datenvolumen im control center begrenzen um wenigstens hier die Kosten im Hack Fall begrenzen zu können.

regelmäßig log Files prüfen....Systemstate sichern....blabla..heißes Thema....ca. 1 mal am Tag versucht sich jemand einzuhacken...

G.R.

----------

## xces

Schon etwas älter dieser Thread, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen hier:

Mittlerweile bietet 1&1 einen lokalen rsync-Mirror für Portage sowie einen Mirror für die Distfiles an. Die Nutzung dieses Mirrors hat den Vorteil, dass die Anbindung zum Server ggf. besser ist und die offizielle Infrastruktur von Gentoo geschont wird.

Um den (netz-) lokalen Mirror zu nutzen, einfach die /etc/make.conf mit folgenden Einträge ergänzen:

```
SYNC="rsync://update.onlinehome-server.info/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://update.onlinehome-server.info/distribution/gentoo/gentoo"
```

Wenn Paludis genutzt wird, muss der rsync-Mirror im Gentoo Repository (normalerweise /etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf) eingetragen werden:

```
sync = rsync://update.onlinehome-server.info/gentoo-portage
```

Der Distfiles-Mirror wird in /etc/paludis/mirrors.conf eingetragen:

```
* ftp://update.onlinehome-server.info/distribution/gentoo/gentoo/distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles
```

Die restlichen Einträge sind dabei Alternative Distfile-Mirrors.

----------

